# Antidepressants anyone?



## Kestrel (Dec 19, 2002)

Going back to the doctor on Friday and I want to ask him about some antianxiety or antidepressant drugs. I'm having a really hard time w/ the mental coping for this IBS stuff. Even tho my new meds are working pretty well I still MAJORLY freak out before I have to go out. I go into cold sweats and get really sick and dizzy. Its getting kinda tired.... Anyways, just wondered what y'all are taking and if it works...Hugz,Kestrel


----------



## LittleBonJoviGirl (Nov 30, 2002)

Kestrel,Currently, I'm taking Xanax for anti-anxiety, as severe anxiety/panic are the biggest triggers of my IBS-D. I take 1mg twice per day (sometimes 3 if I'm having a particularly rough day). If you compare my dosage to someone else's, it may seem quite high, as the normal dosage for Xanax users is usually .5 mg twice per day. It's a VERY addictive drug; however, it's fast-acting and really helps me, personally, to put things into perspective, especially the anxiety regarding my IBS-D. It doesn't take the diarrhea away, but it does tame down the nerves a little that cause that "anxious D." If you have any questions about Xanax, or more about my personal experience with it, just pop on over and give me an e-mail







I know just how you feel, and am keeping you in my thoughts and prayers  Hang in there and God bless!


----------



## irisheyeosully (May 21, 2002)

I am having majorly freaking out before going out also.Can you take anti-depressant drugs when you have to dose up on Imodium to go any place? Does anybody else do this?


----------



## Mags4477 (Feb 4, 2003)

Just a bit of advice. Both my parents are pharmacists and say Immodium is a very bad idea. I have been dealing with IBS for a long time and have even been tempted to use it from time to time. However, the thing that makes it so bad is the fact that it just stops up everything that is trying to come out. If you are having diarrhea, it is much, much better to just let it all come out. I know there are times and places where that is hard (ie. work, class, etc.), but you will be better off in the long run than stopping it up. Think about it and try another alternative. Take a glass of Citrucel (or any other fiber supplement) once a day for regularity. This will help tremendously. Try to ween yourself off the Immodium! ~Peace and Love~


----------



## KatieB (Feb 10, 2003)

Paxil is my wonderdrug. People will tell you so many horrible things about it, but for me, my anxiety is cut in hald, my D stopped, and I am way less emotional. My only side effects are decresed sex drive and sleepiness. It's so worth a shot if you are IBS-D. I can't even explain how well it works. I was going D 2-10 times a day, and now they are formed, and I go once, maybe twice. PLus, I am able to eat small doses of things I couldn't touch before. ALSO, I have absolutely no need for immodium anymore. I haven't used it in over a month. Haven't even thought to.


----------

